# Water clarifiers and tannin removal



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

Having a tannin problem from a mopani wood something terrible desp. frequent water changes. The cloudiness really bothers my red claw crab. So, do water clarifiers such as Seachem Clarity Water Clarifier or Tetra water clarifier get rid of the tannins? Have used Tetra once yesterday and absolutely no difference.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Koi Kameon said:


> Having a tannin problem from a mopani wood something terrible desp. frequent water changes. The cloudiness really bothers my red claw crab. So, do water clarifiers such as Seachem Clarity Water Clarifier or Tetra water clarifier get rid of the tannins? Have used Tetra once yesterday and absolutely no difference.


I dont know about those. But I bet you Seachem Purigen will do the job. Plus you can recharge it many many times.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Carbon will remove tannins as well.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

Tried carbon. Nothing. Just bought Puregen from Amazon tonight. I know it doesn't help that I have a sponge filter, one of the better ones, so I will have to place the bag in front of that like I did the big bag of carbon I tried. (One of the major sellers of the sponge filter said to just place stuff in front for chemical filtration.) Thanks. Will post how it goes.


----------



## Surgeon (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a lot more wood in my tank than you do (just a guess, its a LOT of eucalyptus wood) and the only thing that makes even a dent in tannins is Purigen combined with large water changes. Well over the recommended amount of Purigen per litre. You will also be recharging it more often than is expected.

edit: I have tried carbon. Does not work for anymore than tiny amounts of tannins.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Completely agree with sayurasem and surgeon - Purigen will do the job very well - much better than carbon or any liquid water clarifiers.
Use it in combination with filter floss, and fine mesh pre-filters on your filter intakes, and you'll have excellent water clarity and no trace of tannins.


----------



## Surgeon (Jun 17, 2011)

well I dont end up with no tannins but the Purigen slows it down


----------

